# Moen S3371 Exact Temp Thermostatic Valve



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

My Father had his master bath redone a fe months ago. My mother complained the the water was cold only and could not get hot water to work. The plumber came and determined that the cartridge was no good. Moen sent a new carridge and still no hot water i messed around with the stops and now it is either cold or hot no mixing. I then just relized that the plumber connected the supply to wrong side of the valve hot to cold and cold to hot. I called moen for sugestions they told me that type of cartrage will only work if the lines are in the right spo, even if hooked up backwords you will never be able to mix hot and cold by turning the hande the wrong directions. Does anybody have any experiance with this typw of valve? It look like we have to switch the supply lines.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Nac said:


> My Father had his master bath redone a fe months ago. My mother complained the the water was cold only and could not get hot water to work. The plumber came and determined that the cartridge was no good. Moen sent a new carridge and still no hot water i messed around with the stops and now it is either cold or hot no mixing. I then just relized that the plumber connected the supply to wrong side of the valve hot to cold and cold to hot. I called moen for sugestions they told me that type of cartrage will only work if the lines are in the right spo, even if hooked up backwords you will never be able to mix hot and cold by turning the hande the wrong directions. Does anybody have any experiance with this typw of valve? It look like we have to switch the supply lines.


It needs to be hooked up correctly. Call the plumber and make him re-do it.

I hate those valves, can't stand them. But they last longer than a few months.


----------

